# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Februar 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2015 ist ab sofort   online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. März  2015  am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  04/2015 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und  Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 04/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 04/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Alex555 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die neue PCGH zwar noch nicht, aber alleine schon wegen dem 970 Thema ist sie gekauft.
Ich hoffe ihr bringt in dem Artikel Licht ins Dunkel, wann sich der 3,5GB Bug wie bemerkbar macht !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2015)

Aber natürlich.  Wir ziehen außerdem Konsequenzen und thematisieren die Geschichte auch in anderen grafikrelevanten Artikeln (diese und in folgenden Ausgaben).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Erok (28. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Heft, nur ist der Artikel (oder wie soll man es genau nennen) zur Asus GTX 980 Matrix Platinum und zur EVGA GTX 980 Classified doch eher "enttäuschend"

Als ich es beim Heftinhalt auf Seite 4 entdeckte, freute ich mich wie irre, daß zu den beiden Karten ein Test im Heft zu finden ist.

Also schnell Seite 34 aufgeschlagen, und dann die ernüchternden wenigen Zeilen die hierzu geschrieben wurden 

Und der letzte Satz dazu, macht mich noch trauriger, wenn dieser von mir richtig gedeutet ist, heisst das, daß erst im nächsten Heft tatsächliche Tests zu diesen beiden Karten zu finden sein werden, zwecks des OC und Bios-Mod-Spezials in Ausgabe 05/2015 ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2015)

@Erok
Was als Feedback für die Red noch hilfreich sein könnte: Was stellst du dir denn unter einem "standesgemäßen Test" für solche Karten vor?


----------



## Erok (28. Februar 2015)

Hi McZonk 

Als Standard-Test beider Karten, stelle ich mir ungefähr den Test wie bei hwl vor für die Classified aus dem letzten Jahr : EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified im Test

Diese Tests dann quasi im direkten Vergleich zwischen der Asus und der EVGA (dieses hatte ich eigentlich auch vermutet im aktuellen Heft)

Als extra "Leckerli" wäre es natürlich absolut bombastisch, wenn aufgrund der getesteten Wasserkühler, sowohl OC-Werte mit WK und mit Luftkühler zu finden wäre, und das jeweils mit und ohne Bios-Mods.

So könnten die User dann schön erkennen, Was die beiden Karten ohne Mods unter Luftkühlung zustande bringen, was sie mit Bios-Mods unter Luftkühlung leisten können, und das ganze dann eben auch im Vergleich unter Wasser 

Und das ganze dann eben mit den üblich verdächtigen Spielen und Auflösungen, wie man sie gewohnt ist von PCGH, wobei so nen kleiner Zusatz-Test von Raff mit dem Goat-Simulator noch das Sahnehäubchen wäre  

Das wäre quasi mein absoluter "Traum-Test" den ihr mit den beiden Pixelschubsen für uns erstellen könntet mit den beiden Flaggschiffen (abgesehen von der übertrieben teuren KINGPIN) 

Greetz Erok


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2015)

Erok,

ich find's schade, dass derartige Ersteindrücke (teilweise?) schlechter ankommen als gar kein Beitrag. In der Kürze der Zeit und des Platzes war einfach nicht mehr möglich - immerhin gibt's im Anschluss an diese beiden Biester 13 Seiten Grafikkarten-Tests . Da hielt ich es für eine gute Idee, die beiden dort ausgeklammerten Karten zumindest kurz vorzustellen. Das ist natürlich kein echter Test, aber den wird's geben, denn die Karten haben ihn sich wegen ihrer bloßen Erscheinung verdient. Aktuell kann ich aber nicht versprechen, wo und in welchem Umfang/Rahmen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Erok (28. Februar 2015)

Hi Raff 

erst mal Danke für die Antwort, und das obwohl Du doch Urlaub hast  Macht nicht jeder während seiner freien Zeit, sich auch noch durch das Forum zu lesen und dann Antworten zu geben 

Der Beitrag kam auch nicht schlecht an bei mir, sondern in mir machte sich eine Enttäuschung breit. Diese Enttäuschung liegt wohl aber mehr an mir, als am "fehlenden" Test im Heft. Denn ich stehe kurz davor, mir selbst eins dieser Biester ins Haus zu holen um sie mal zu testen. Da wäre es eben richtig gut gewesen für mich persönlich, wenn dazu in der PCGH-Zeitschrift ein schöner Test vorhanden gewesen wäre, und ich selbst somit vorab, einen Vergleichs-Test vor Augen gehabt hätte. 

Und ein sehr wichtiger Hinweis, zumindest für mich, steckt ja in Deinem Artikel über die Asus, was notwendig ist, um sie mit dem GPU-Tweak voll ausreizen zu können. Alleine für diesen Hinweis, hat sich dieser Artikel ja schon gelohnt zu lesen 

Ob er mir letztendlich hilfreich ist beim Kauf-Entscheid, weiss ich jedoch immernoch nicht. 

Eine weitere Frage ist mir jedoch mittlerweile aufgekommen zum neuen Heft. Und zwar wird das Kaspersky Anti Virus als Vollversion auf der Titelseite angepriesen. 
Da dachte ich mir, ich werde das mal testen, und meinen Bitdefender deinstallieren dafür, welcher bei einem bestimmten Tool auf meinem PC zicken macht. Habe mir dann Kaspersky wie im Heft beschrieben herunter geladen als Lizenzinhaber, diese installiert, und den Key im Heft aktiviert.

Das funktioniert soweit auch alles problemlos. Jedoch wird der Key nicht als Vollversion erkannt, sondern als 183 Tage Test-Version. Dadurch scheinen dann ein paar Funktionen dieser Version nicht vorhanden zu sein, gegenüber einer gekauften Vollversion. Diese schliesst auch den Support auf der Kaspersky-Homepage aus. Will man dort den Key aus dem Heft aktivieren für deren Support-Seite, wird dieser nicht übernommen.

Liegt das nun am Download der Software von der Homepage, oder stimmt hier die Bezeichnung Vollversion auf der Titelseite des Heftes nicht ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Februar 2015)

Kaspersky Anti Vir wirklich also auf meinen Recher kommt diese Rus Spio Software bestimmt nicht schlimm genug das die Deutschen und Ami Geheimdienste vermutlich alles über uns Wissen den Rus auch noch direkten zugriff geben wo der Putin so auf den 3. WK aus ist muss ja nett sein. Russ sollte man nicht mehr unterstützen falls man es je getan hat.

Ansonsten muss ich das Heft nun erst mal lesen... aber auch bei den Spielen an Vollversionen ist in letzter Zeit kaum was dabei was mich interessiert.

Und einen Test zu einer neuen Titan muss man wohl noch warten noch lässt Nvidia sich ja anscheinend leider Zeit kann es aber kaum noch erwarten mal eine Karte zu haben die auch für Star Citizen beim Start wohl erst mal zum spielen reichen wird hoffe ich zu mindestens.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2015)

Hi Erok,

allzeit bereit! 



Erok schrieb:


> Hi Raff
> 
> erst mal Danke für die Antwort, und das obwohl Du doch Urlaub hast  Macht nicht jeder während seiner freien Zeit, sich auch noch durch das Forum zu lesen und dann Antworten zu geben
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe. Ja, mit der Erwartung und Vorfreude, einen "richtigen" Test zu bekommen, der die Kaufentscheidung fällt, ist der Beitrag recht mager.  Dann erzähle ich dir mal noch etwas zu den Karten, das aus Platzgründen nicht im Heft steht. Was ich dir auf jeden Fall schon mal mitgeben kann, ist, dass beide Vor- und Nachteile haben. 

Die Asus Matrix hat prinzipiell etwas mehr Kühlfläche und man kann wie bei den vorigen "Matrizen" innerhalb von GPU Tweak die Speicherspannung erhöhen (minimal; IIRC um +50 mV). Ab Werk limitiert wie im Text erwähnt das Powertarget die Entfaltung, aber mit 125 % boostet unser  Muster auf ~1,4 GHz. Richtiger Spaß kommt erst auf, wenn man zwei bestimmte Kontaktpunkte auf der Platine schließt (etwa mit Silberlack), dann werden diverse Schutzmechanismen deaktivert und man kann nach Herzenslust overvolten - das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Beachtenswert: Laut Asus erlischt nach dem Eingriff die Garantie.

Die Evga Classified wird ab Werk nicht von ihrem Powertarget ausgebremst (getestet mit dem LN2-BIOS), hat also auch ohne Hardmods etwas mehr Luft nach oben; das Target lässt sich aber natürlich trotzdem erhöhen. Die Karte bietet einzigartigerweise drei BIOSe, muss aber ebenfalls modifiziert werden, um richtig Spaß zu bereiten. Im Netz kursieren bereits BIOS-Mods und 3rd-Party-Tools für Kernspannungen jenseits von 1,3 Volt - das ist dann aber inoffiziell und tötet ebenfalls die Garantie. Da geht was! Leise sind beim OC übrigens beide nicht, aber genaue Messungen stehen noch aus.



Erok schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage ist mir jedoch mittlerweile aufgekommen zum neuen Heft. Und zwar wird das Kaspersky Anti Virus als Vollversion auf der Titelseite angepriesen.
> Da dachte ich mir, ich werde das mal testen, und meinen Bitdefender deinstallieren dafür, welcher bei einem bestimmten Tool auf meinem PC zicken macht. Habe mir dann Kaspersky wie im Heft beschrieben herunter geladen als Lizenzinhaber, diese installiert, und den Key im Heft aktiviert.
> 
> Das funktioniert soweit auch alles problemlos. Jedoch wird der Key nicht als Vollversion erkannt, sondern als 183 Tage Test-Version. Dadurch scheinen dann ein paar Funktionen dieser Version nicht vorhanden zu sein, gegenüber einer gekauften Vollversion. Diese schliesst auch den Support auf der Kaspersky-Homepage aus. Will man dort den Key aus dem Heft aktivieren für deren Support-Seite, wird dieser nicht übernommen.
> ...



Wir klären das, bitte noch etwas Geduld. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Erok (28. Februar 2015)

Hi Raff 

Danke für die weiteren Schilderungen über die beiden Karten 

Die besagten Bios-Mods fand ich auch schon, wobei ich mich damit noch zu wenig befasst habe, inwiefern sie dienlich sind am Ende. Denn Garantieverlust durch deren Einsatz ist halt immer eine Frage, ob man dazu den inneren Schweinehund überredet bekommt 

Dann warte ich einfach mal noch ab, was da von Dir noch kommt in nächster Zeit 

Greetz Erok


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2015)

Du wirst 'ne Mod brauchen, um dein Wunschobjekt wirklich auszufahren. Ohne Mod bleiben auch diese Karten zwischen 1.500 und 1.550 MHz Kerntakt stecken. 1,6 GHz hat in unseren Tests noch keine Karte länger als ein paar Sekunden geschafft. Dafür braucht's wohl um die 1,3 Volt. Ob die letzten fünf Prozent Leistung das aufgemachte Fass (Preise der Karten, Kühlaufwand, Garantieverlust) wert sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2015)

Schreit nach nem Max-Out-Artikel.


----------



## Birbus (28. Februar 2015)

Dieses Heft hat mich mal wieder richtig überzeugt, besonders der grafikkarten "rundumschlag" test  
Etwas zum schmunzeln gebracht hat mich aber die webung auf seite 69.  "Brandneuer cpu kühler von EKL"
Inwiefern der Brocken 2 nach fast 2 Jahren noch als "Brandneu" gilt halte ich für fraglich ;D


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Sagt mal was mich interessieren würde, kann ich das Kaspersky was dort bei ist (ein halbes Jahr Lizenz für 3 PCs), auch auf meinem Mac verwenden? Oder zählt diese Lizenz nur für PC Antivirus?

Müsste sowas auf meinem Mac haben weil ich momentane viele Dateien mit Leuten aus einer Fortbildung tausche um meine Windows System bzw das meiner Freundin nicht zu infizieren.


----------



## Sueff81 (1. März 2015)

GPUs unter 200€, des Heft hört sich nach nem Pflichtkauf für mich an.


----------



## Quinn (1. März 2015)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe mir gerade den Dauertest LCD´s durchgelesen und im Fazit zum LG 34UC97 entnommen das die Eckdaten dieses Monitors mit dem LG 34UM95 übereinstimmen. Der Inputlad beim UM95 ger Modell ist nach Euren Angaben um ca 200% höher wie beim UC97ger. Damit dürfte die Tauglichkeit für Shooter nicht gegeben sein. Ich habe aber auch schon die Bezeichnung LG 34UM95-P gesehen. Was ist der Unterschied zum LG 34UM95?


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. März 2015)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zur Asus GeForce GTX 960? Die in 03/2015 getestete Version drehte ja bis 2,0 Sone auf.


----------



## Klutten (1. März 2015)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist wirklich klasse. Gerade der Dauertest der Redakteure macht Spaß und ist eine tolle Abwechslung zu den sonst üblichen nüchternen Tests. Was mir aber nicht gefallt ist, dass der jeweilige Redakteur nicht gleich in der Überschrift oder im ersten Satz seines Tests genannt wird. Dafür muss man sich immer die Signatur am Ende des Teilartikels ansehen. Gerade weil hier persönliche Eindrücke niedergeschrieben werden, fände ich es sinnvoll, wenn man von Anfang an weiß, wer da gerade seine Meinung zum Besten gibt. Bei Mr. Raff "Titan" Vötter ist das ja noch zu erraten, aber beim Rest der Manschaft wird es schon schwer.

Daher mein Wunsch: Nennung des Redakteurs zu Anfang seines Berichts.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zur Asus GeForce  GTX 960? Die in 03/2015 getestete Version drehte ja bis 2,0 Sone  auf.



Dazu gab es bis jetzt kein Update.



Klutten schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist wirklich klasse. Gerade der Dauertest der Redakteure macht Spaß und ist eine tolle Abwechslung zu den sonst üblichen nüchternen Tests. Was mir aber nicht gefallt ist, dass der jeweilige Redakteur nicht gleich in der Überschrift oder im ersten Satz seines Tests genannt wird. Dafür muss man sich immer die Signatur am Ende des Teilartikels ansehen. Gerade weil hier persönliche Eindrücke niedergeschrieben werden, fände ich es sinnvoll, wenn man von Anfang an weiß, wer da gerade seine Meinung zum Besten gibt. Bei Mr. Raff "Titan" Vötter ist das ja noch zu erraten, aber beim Rest der Manschaft wird es schon schwer.
> 
> Daher mein Wunsch: Nennung des Redakteurs zu Anfang seines Berichts.



Das haben wir diesmal tatsächlich recht konsequent vergessen und geloben Besserung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Chrissyx (2. März 2015)

Sueff81 schrieb:


> GPUs unter 200€, des Heft hört sich nach nem Pflichtkauf für mich an.



Für mich hört sich jedes Heft nach Pflichtkauf an.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2015)

> Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist wirklich klasse. Gerade der Dauertest der Redakteure macht Spaß und ist eine tolle Abwechslung zu den sonst üblichen nüchternen Tests.



Das gefällt mir auch gut. Ist mal wieder was Frisches zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (2. März 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage ist mir jedoch mittlerweile aufgekommen zum neuen Heft. Und zwar wird das Kaspersky Anti Virus als Vollversion auf der Titelseite angepriesen.
> Da dachte ich mir, ich werde das mal testen, und meinen Bitdefender deinstallieren dafür, welcher bei einem bestimmten Tool auf meinem PC zicken macht. Habe mir dann Kaspersky wie im Heft beschrieben herunter geladen als Lizenzinhaber, diese installiert, und den Key im Heft aktiviert.
> 
> Das funktioniert soweit auch alles problemlos. Jedoch wird der Key nicht als Vollversion erkannt, sondern als 183 Tage Test-Version. Dadurch scheinen dann ein paar Funktionen dieser Version nicht vorhanden zu sein, gegenüber einer gekauften Vollversion. Diese schliesst auch den Support auf der Kaspersky-Homepage aus. Will man dort den Key aus dem Heft aktivieren für deren Support-Seite, wird dieser nicht übernommen.
> ...



Hallo Erok,

wir haben bei Kaspersky schon nachgefragt. Die einzige uns mitgeteilte Einschränkung der PCGH Lizenz ist, dass sich nur ein PCGH-Key pro System aktivieren lässt. Wir melden uns, sobald wir eine Antwort erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2015)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schreit nach nem Max-Out-Artikel.



Ich hab schon versucht, Raff mit einer entsprechenden Karte zu locken und ihm die mit vollwertiger Wakü gemoddete MSI 290X Lightning hingelegt. Aber irgendwie reicht selbst die Aussicht auf Hawaii mit-ohne Temperatur- und Spannungswandlerlimitierung nicht, um ihn so richtig in Fahrt zu bringen 





Quinn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich habe mir gerade den Dauertest LCD´s durchgelesen und im Fazit zum LG 34UC97 entnommen das die Eckdaten dieses Monitors mit dem LG 34UM95 übereinstimmen. Der Inputlad beim UM95 ger Modell ist nach Euren Angaben um ca 200% höher wie beim UC97ger. Damit dürfte die Tauglichkeit für Shooter nicht gegeben sein. Ich habe aber auch schon die Bezeichnung LG 34UM95-P gesehen. Was ist der Unterschied zum LG 34UM95?



Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mich bei den Eckdaten nur auf die Herstellerangaben beschränkt habe, da wir noch keine Marktübersicht von UWQHD-Monitoren gemacht haben. Verdeckte Unterschiede, zum Beispiel beim Input-Lag kann ich daher nicht ausschließen. Die Anhängsel werden, je nach Händler, zum Teil schlicht weggelassen. (Auch wir haben genaugenommen den 34UC97*-S* getestet. Aber da es nur das -S-Modell gibt, steht im Artikel die Kurzform)


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. März 2015)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich jedes Heft nach Pflichtkauf an.



Ist das jetzt was Neues?


----------



## phila_delphia (2. März 2015)

Mein Feedback!

Danke für die Worte des Monats! Die in meinen Augen  eine dreiste Lüge sind.
Danke, Raff, für Deinen Kommentar zum Thema OC-Block im Notebooksegment.
Danke für die harten Fakten was die 970 angeht - wenn es nVidia schon nicht tut.
Danke für die Spielezombie Statements auf der Teamseite. Das tröstet... Ich spiele auch viel zu viel an...
Danke für die ausfürlichen und interessanten Tests (Langzeit / Grafikkarten Megatest / GTX 960 und die neuen SSDs) - Werde ich mir nach und nach beim Frühstück zu Gemüte führen!

Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2015)

Geht ja runter wie Öl hier. Meine Fresse. Machen wir also doch was richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (2. März 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage ist mir jedoch mittlerweile aufgekommen zum neuen Heft. Und zwar wird das Kaspersky Anti Virus als Vollversion auf der Titelseite angepriesen.
> Da dachte ich mir, ich werde das mal testen, und meinen Bitdefender deinstallieren dafür, welcher bei einem bestimmten Tool auf meinem PC zicken macht. Habe mir dann Kaspersky wie im Heft beschrieben herunter geladen als Lizenzinhaber, diese installiert, und den Key im Heft aktiviert.
> 
> Das funktioniert soweit auch alles problemlos. Jedoch wird der Key nicht als Vollversion erkannt, sondern als 183 Tage Test-Version. Dadurch scheinen dann ein paar Funktionen dieser Version nicht vorhanden zu sein, gegenüber einer gekauften Vollversion. Diese schliesst auch den Support auf der Kaspersky-Homepage aus. Will man dort den Key aus dem Heft aktivieren für deren Support-Seite, wird dieser nicht übernommen.
> ...



Inzwischen haben wir Feedback von Kaspersky Labs bekommen. Diese sagen dazu Folgendes:



> Gerne bestätigen wir, dass es für die 6-Monatslizenz weder beim Funktionsumfang noch beim Support-Zugang Einschränkungen im Vergleich zur Jahreslizenz gibt.
> 
> Unseren Support erreichen Ihre Leser entweder per Telefon unter *+49 (0) 841 88 56 10 *(Mo-Fr, 9-17 Uhr) oder per Ticket auf *my.kaspersky.de*. Letzteres ist allerdings ein passwortgeschützter Bereich, daher ist eine einmalige Registrierung unter Angabe einer E-Mail-Adresse erforderlich. Die Angabe eines Aktivierungscodes ist allerdings _nicht_ erforderlich! Jeder kann, ob mit oder ohne Lizenz, eine Anfrage über my.kaspersky.de senden.
> 
> Sollte sich das Anliegen Ihres Lesers auf etwas anderes beziehen, würde ich ihn freundlich bitten, dass er unseren Support über die o. g. Wege kontaktiert und beschreibt, wann genau das Problem auftritt.



Ich habe das Ganze selbst nochmal mit einem Key auf der Kaspersky-Website ausprobiert. Dieser lies sich anstandslos aktivieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Erstellen einer Supportanfrage scheint ebenfalls problemlos möglich zu sein. Vielleicht wurden die Keys erst ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt freigeschaltet. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du es einfach nochmals probierst.

Grüße


----------



## Vedder73 (2. März 2015)

Auf jeden Fall gebt ihr euch redlich Mühe in der für mich gefühlt langweiligsten Hardwarelage (Intel meilenweit vor AMD, Nvidia mit fast nem halben Jahr Vorsprung, SSDs die sich seit Jahren nur durch den Aufkleber unterscheiden,...usw usw) einigermaßen ansprechende Hefte zu gestalten...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2015)

*Euer Heft ist wie immer super aber ich lese die Artikel meistens nur wenn ich vorhabe mir neue Hardware zu kaufen ansonsten nur hier und da mal falls ich Interesse an etwas habe. (weiteres habe ich ja schon weiter oben gesagt)

Corsair Carbide Air 240 Test wäre nett mit Liste von geeigneter Hardware dazu will es in weiß kaufen und muss jetzt sehen was denn so rein geht. Eurer Marktführer an CPU-Kühlern aus dem Heft bringt mich da leider nicht weiter die sind alle zu groß. Will mir das holen weil ich einfach nur noch einen Teil mit Holzfolie oder einem anderen verfahren umgestalten muss und ich habe ein Star Citizen Revel & York Design.*


----------



## Erok (2. März 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Inzwischen haben wir Feedback von Kaspersky Labs bekommen. Diese sagen dazu Folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Reinhard 

Habe den Code jetzt nochmals eingegeben, und ja, jetzt hat das ganze funktioniert 

Keine Ahnung warum dies am Samstag nicht ging. Zum Test habe ich jetzt gerade eben nochmals versucht, den Code zu aktivieren, und es kam sofort die Meldung, daß der Key bereits aktiviert wurde 

Dennoch vielen Dank für das nachfragen bei Kaspersky 

Gruss
Erok


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2015)

Wir Abonnenten haben das Heft halt ein paar Tage eher in der Hand am Mi wenn es das Heft im Handel gibt sollten solche Probleme nie auftreten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2015)

Vielleicht war es wirklich der Samstag - Wir hatten schon einen Schreck.


----------



## Klutten (2. März 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Geht ja runter wie Öl hier. Meine Fresse. Machen wir also doch was richtig.



Wenn etwas gut ist, dann soll man es doch auch loben. Als Leser der ersten Stunde hat man über das Jahr verteilt immer wieder mal Ausgaben, die einem nicht zusagen, das bleibt nicht aus. Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist aber insgesamt wirklich top geworden, was einem selbst beim schnellen Durchblättern schon ins Auge sticht.

Well done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merkor (3. März 2015)

Ich hatte heute noch kein Heft im Briefkasten. Ansonsten schneit es immer am Samstag, spätestens jedoch am Montag ins Haus...


----------



## Larve74 (4. März 2015)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

danke für das gelungene Heft.

Zum Glück habt ihr in der Überschrift "Speicher-Bug" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, denn um einen Bug im Sinne der Wortbedeutung (Software-/Programmfehler) handelt es sich bei der GTX 970 (leider) nicht. 

Ansonsten nutzt NVIDEA schön seine marktbeherrschende Stellung  in allen Klassen aus und gibt technische Innovationen nur dosiert heraus. So gibt es keine Herstellerfreigabe für GTX980/970 mit erweitertem Vram wie es für die GTX 960 angekündigt wurde oder AMD der Fall ist. Interessant ist auch dass, wenn die 4GB der GTX 980 überschritten werden, diese ebenfalls mit Frametime-Einbrüchen zu kämpfen hat. Also ist auch die GTX 980 nicht zukunftsicher (darf sie auch nicht sein) . Deshalb habe ich auch meine GTX 970 behalten, da 3,5 / 4GB sowieso in max. 2 Jahren zu wenig sein werden. Meine derzeit gespielten Titel brauchen in FHD bis WQHD max 2,6 GB Vram. 

Grüße


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. März 2015)

Es ist schön zu lesen das Ihr uns mal wieder zeigt wo der Fisch die Locken hat. 
Ich war ja schon von der letzten Ausgabe in Sachen " beliebte CPU´s im OC-Test" begeistert.
Aber nu bin ich völlig von den Socken: "Sechskern auf den Fersen" einfach Top. Obwohl ich gespannt bin ob mit Win10 & der besseren Kern-Skalierung die 6&8 Kerner eher im Rampenlicht stehen werden. Oder es gibt wirklich bis ende 2015 noch keine Games die diese nutzen. Egal, auf jeden fall sehen wir Quadi-Besitzer das noch kein Wechsel von Nöten ist.

Yes, & dann noch Triple & Quad SLI im Praxischeck, mein Traum wird war. Nun erkennt wohl jeder Leser das für UHD eine GPU nicht ausreicht. Ich beneide Euch Quad-SLI erlebt zu haben. Evtl. wird die  980Ti x2 oder TitanX x2 die UHD-Auflösung genau so schön reißen wie der jetzige 980 x4 FPS-Stand. 
Aber ich schaue nicht in die Glaskugel, sondern lese PCGH-Print. Weiter so Jungs,  Danke


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. März 2015)

Larve74 schrieb:


> Ansonsten nutzt NVIDEA schön seine marktbeherrschende Stellung  in allen Klassen aus und gibt technische Innovationen nur dosiert heraus.



Schöner hätte man es wirklich nicht formulieren können. Das "Geforce-Paket" ist wohl für die meisten Käufer der einzige Punkt, warum sie zu Nvidia greifen, auch wenn sie es gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## Valadur83 (5. März 2015)

Ich finde das aktuelle Heft wieder hoch interessant. Ihr habt mir mit den Monitorberichten den Wund Wässerig gemacht. Allerdings finde ich die Preise noch viel zu happig^^ Da muss ich wohl noch warten.

Was den Speichertest angeht, jetzt kann ich denjenigen die mich immer fragen warum ich min. 16 GB will mal unter die Nase halte. Viel hilft halt in manchen Fälle doch viel - oder zumindest etwas 

Und für meine Gehäusesuche hilft das Heft ja vielleicht auch.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur langsam mal beim Thema Grafikkarte festlegen aber dafür kann ich den großen Bericht ja mal studieren.

Danke für diese Ausgabe. Evtl. werde ich bei einer Interessante Aboprämie ja zukünftig sogar wieder Abonnent.


----------



## CandyOrange (5. März 2015)

Team Group Zeus verschwunden ???
bin grad am investieren nach einer gtx 960 nun am RAM was ist mit der DDR3 Listung basiert ? 
Neue Testmethode stecht nix dabei .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. März 2015)

Du meinst das Kit Teamgroup Zeus Series (TZYD38G2133HC11ADC01)?
Es ist seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich (siehe PCGH-Preisvergleich) und wurde daher aus dem Einkaufsführer entfernt.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. März 2015)

Die Ausgabe 04/2015 ist sehr gelungen. Der i7-5820k Artikel hat mir besonders gefallen.
Hab nur 2 Anmerkungen zum Heft:

1.) Warum macht ihr keinen Test zu einem 16:9 UHD Monitor? Wird glaub ich eher verwerdet als ein 17:9.

2.) Ihr habt im Einkaufsführer unter Grafikkarten die Sapphire R9 290x Vapor-X OC 8gb angeführt. Die gibt es eigendlich nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt soweit ich weiß. Es gibt nur mehr die nicht OC Version.

Mfg
Morgoth


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

Mir ist inzwischen aufgefallen, dass einigen Case kein Bios Lautsprecher mehr beiliegt.
Finde ich sehr schade, denn trotz Diagnose LED höre ich doch zuerst auf die Piepser des Bios Lautsprechers.

Könnte ihr bei zukünftiges Case Tests angeben, ob ein solcher Lautsprecher vorhanden ist oder nicht?


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. März 2015)

Den sog. Speaker verbaue ich schon seit diversen Jahren nicht mehr, auch wenn einer beim Mainboard beiliegt. Gab sogar immermal wieder den Tipp in diversen Computerzeitschriften, dass man duch Löschen eines Gerätes im Gerätemanager die Ausgabe unterbinden kann.
Und versierte Bastler haben sowieso immer alles vorrätig


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2015)

> 1.) Warum macht ihr keinen Test zu einem 16:9 UHD Monitor? Wird glaub ich eher verwerdet als ein 17:9.



Ja das stimmt das habe ich auch festgestellt da ich mich gerade auch für Monitore interessiere.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. März 2015)

Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass wir das noch tun. Acer hat da etwas Interessantes mit G-Sync im Angebot - das war beispielsweise schon im Gespräch. Die Dauertests gehen weiter, also: stay tuned. 



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> 2.) Ihr habt im Einkaufsführer unter  Grafikkarten die Sapphire R9 290x Vapor-X OC 8gb angeführt. Die gibt es  eigendlich nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt soweit ich weiß. Es gibt nur mehr  die nicht OC Version.



Hmja, sowas kommt leider immer wieder vor. Als das Artikelkonzept anstand, gab es sie noch. Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder Karten heraus- und stattdessen andere hineingenommen. Aber wie das mit einem lebendigen Markt so ist, gibt's bei 50+ Karten immer etwas Schwund. Solange ist die Information neben der neuen, gut lieferbaren Version aber trotzdem wertvoll: Welche ist besser, soll ich besser die "alte" gebraucht kaufen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2015)

Bei eurem Artikel zur Frametime-Messung der GTX 970, ist auffällig, dass AMD Karten offenbar immer noch deutlich schlechter in diese Disziplin als Geforce Karten sind. Für mich ist das ein entscheidendes Kaufkriterium. Wie wäre es, dieses Verhalten mal mit verschiedenen VGA, CPUs, Engines und APIs genauer zu untersuchen?


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Den sog. Speaker verbaue ich schon seit diversen Jahren nicht mehr, auch wenn einer beim Mainboard beiliegt. Gab sogar immermal wieder den Tipp in diversen Computerzeitschriften, dass man duch Löschen eines Gerätes im Gerätemanager die Ausgabe unterbinden kann.
> Und versierte Bastler haben sowieso immer alles vorrätig



Der liegt beim Case bei und nicht beim Mainboard. 
Oder eben nicht mehr beim Case, was ich ja schade finde.


----------



## StefanStg (12. März 2015)

Ist echt eine super Ausgabe geworden macht Spaß zu lesen. 

Ich hätte eine frage zum Video "MSI zeigt USB3.1". Was ist das für ein Benchtable? Wisst ihr das zufällig?


----------



## Pixy (12. März 2015)

Mir gefällt die Ausgabe diesmal Ansich auch wirklich gut.
Gekauft habe ich mir die Zeitschrift ohne DVD, damit ich im Krankenhaus nach der OP was zu lesen habe.

Alle Artikel sehr interessant und es macht Spaß die Zeitschrift zu lesen.
Top, vielen Dank an das Team.


Jetzt kommt allerdings noch das große "aber" und etwas, was mich wirklich kolossal aufregt.

Auf Seite 47 ist der GPU Leistungsindex.
Dort sind einzelne GPU's mit ihren Taktraten angegeben und deren Leistungsstand
Auch auf den Seiten davor, kann man bereits darüber lesen.

Was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann, ist dass im Index eine GTX 970 mit 1178/3506 Mhz getestet wird (deutet auf eine GTX 970 Gigabyte G1 hin), die wiederum mit einer GTX 780 Ti mit 928/3506 MHz Referenzmodell verglichen wird. 

Meine GTX 780 Ti läuft bereits im Standard mit 1160/3506 MHz.
Ist natürlich keine Referenzkarte, lässt aber den Eindruck zurück, dass die GTX 970 unbedingt vor der GTX 780Ti sein muss.

Sorry aber da fühle ich mich gelinde gesagt verarscht.
Die wenigsten Karten darin sind Referenzmodelle, diese werden aber eiskalt mit den von Haus aus übertakteten Karten verglichen. Zumal die GTX 780Ti jetzt nicht so alt ist, dass man die nicht auch hätte fair Vergleich können.

Sowas, gerade weil mich das interessiert, nervt mich sehr.
Da muss ich wieder auf ander Seiten recherchieren.
Das wiederum lässt mich nachdenken, weshalb ich überhaupt noch die Zeitschrift kaufen soll.


Für Fehler entschuldige ich mich, ich schreibe auf dem Smartphone und bin noch von der Narkose benebelt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. März 2015)

Ahoi,

kein Grund zur Aufregung, da geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu. Wie du schon erkannt hast, vergleichen wir Referenzmodelle miteinander. Im Falle _aller_ Geforce-Grafikkarten testen wir mit dem von Nvidia angegebenen, typischen Boost. Das ist ein Mittelwert basierend auf einem Spiele-Querschnitt. Da Referenzdesigns mit moderaten Powertargets und relativ schwacher Kühlung bestückt sind, ist die abgebildete Leistung oft mit der "Mindestleistung" gleichzusetzen.

 Schon die schwächsten Custom-Designs der Boardpartner erzielen ein paar Prozent höhere Fps als Referenzkarten, starke Designs mit werkseitig erhöhten Frequenzen noch mehr. Das gilt aber für alle Karten, auch für die GTX 780 Ti. Die 928 MHz Boost sind eher das untere Ende des Leistungsspektrums, das gilt aber auch für die 1.178 MHz der GTX 970. Von beiden Modellen (und den meisten anderen) gibt es deutlich stärkere Versionen. So haben eine Zotac GTX 970 AMP Extreme (idR 1,35+ GHz) und Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition (idR 1,2+ GHz) nur wenig mit der Vorlage gemein. Aber deswegen testen wir ja auch solche Karten - reale Produkte - und vergleichen sie nach Möglichkeit direkt miteinander. Der Leistungsindex ist nur das Fundament und zum Vergleich der Basisversionen absolut valide. Alles klar? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (12. März 2015)

Hallo Raff,

ich verstehe das schon, allerdings verschrieb ich mich.
Die GTX 780 Ti ist Custom Design, kein Referenzmodell hat solch ein niedrigen Takt.

Und die GTX 970 ist vom Takt eine Gigabyte G1, viel höher geht es kaum noch, ausser man übertaktet manuell. Die einzige Karte die noch herran kommt ist eine Zotac AMP Extreme Edition. 

Wo also ist das ein fairer Vergleich zur GTX 780 Ti?
Es sind fast alles Referenzkarten die vom Haus aus übertaktet sind nur die ganz wenigen Modelle nicht. Komischerweise genau eine GTX 780 Ti, die sogar Leistungstechnisch an einer Stock GTX 980 herran kommen müsste.

Das macht mich eben sehr stutzig und verärgert mich.
Es erweckt in meinen Augen einen mit Absicht falschen Eindruck.

Wobei ich euch jetzt nix unterstellen möchte, du sollst mich nur verstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. März 2015)

Ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen (du mir? ). Die 1.178/3.506 MHz haben nichts mit Gigabyte zu tun, das ist der typische Bost der Referenzkarte. Die GTX 970 G1 Gaming arbeitet (im Falle unseres Musters) konstant mit 1.354/3.506 MHz. Und auf Seite 47 ist bei meiner PCGH 04/2015 Werbung - du meinst die 37, oder? Dort ist der gleiche Index wie auf Seite 35 zu sehen, nur dass dort die Referenzmodelle in Relation zum jeweils günstigsten Preis gesetzt werden. Indizes aller Custom-Karten zu erstellen hätte einen wochenlangen Testaufwand zur Folge, daher gibt's das nicht. Das einzige, was ich aus deinem Posting lerne: Du hättest gern einen Vergleich starker 780-Ti-Karten gegen ebenso starke 970-er, richtig? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (13. März 2015)

Hallo Raff,

tut mir leid, ich war gestern wohl noch zu sehr benommen nach meiner OP.

An erster Stelle meine ich Seite 35, wie ich auf Seite 47 komme ist mir Schleierhaft.
Was deine Letzte Frage angeht, ja ich hätte gerne einen realistischen Vergleich zwischen einer GTX 970 (kein Custom, die von Haus aus nicht übertaktet ist)  zu einer GTX 780 Ti.

Alles andere schein ich gerade selber noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen zu können.
Man sollte nicht gleich nach einer OP lesen.

Es verwunderte mich eben nur, dass Anhand des Leistungindex, die 970 immer knapp vorne liegt, dass ist in der Realität eigentlich nicht so.

Danke für deine Geduld und dein Verständnis, sorry für mein Schreiben in Vorfeld.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. März 2015)

Schau doch bitte - falls zur Hand - mal in die Referenztests. Dort sind auch immer große Spezifikationstabellen, in denen die Referenztakte angegeben werden.

Eine GTX 780 Ti (Referenzvorgabe) hat 876 MHz Basistakt und einen „durchschnittlichen Boost(tm)“ von 928 MHz.
Eine GTX 970 (Referenzvorgabe) hat 1.050 MHz Basistakt und einen „durchschnittlichen Boost(tm)“ von 1.178 MHz.

Genau diese beiden Referenzvorgaben werden im Leistungsindex verglichen. In den Einzeltests und Marktübersichten kommen hingegen die Partnerkarten von A wie Asus bis Z wie Zotac mit ihren jeweils eigenen, meist deutlich höheren Taktraten in den Fokus. Der Vollständigkeit halber geben wir in den dortigen Benchmarks meist auch die jeweils relevanten Referenzmodelle mit an, um aufzuzeigen, wieviel Performance-Plus sich durch die jeweiligen OC-Karten von Haus aus einstellen kann.

Das gilt äquivalent natürlich auch für AMD-Karten.


----------



## Erok (13. März 2015)

Moin Raff 

vielleicht hast Du es ja im Verkaufs-Forum mitbekommen daß ich nun eine GTX 980 Classified geordert habe  Denke mal, die dürfte dann morgen bei mir eintrudeln 

Entscheidung ist aufgrund des Preises für die Classified gefallen, und somit gegen die Asus ROG Matrix. Weisst Du denn schon genaueres, wann Du zu den beiden Biestern Benches etc veröffentlichst, oder kommen die dann doch im nächsten Heft, was ja nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten lässt ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2015)

Evga GTX 980 Classified im Overclocking-Test: Titan-X-Leistung dank 1,6 GHz Kerntakt? 

Das wirkt ja fast wie abgesprochen .


----------



## Fatal Justice (13. März 2015)

Im Heft 4/15 hat mich besonders der Artikel "Multi GPU im Praxischeck" interessiert Ich hätte mir jedoch einen deutlich erweiterten Umfang gewünscht. Zum Stromverbrauch wurde bspw. gar nichts erwähnt. Diesbezüglich wären dann auch Undervolting, Stromersparnis, Kühlung (da besonders 3-Way Sli mit Referenz gegen Custom Design interessant, da Letzteres von vielen zumindest in Single oder 2-Wege Konfiguration vorgezogen wird), sowie die FPS in Verbindung mit älteren Plattformen X58/X79 sehr interessant. Speziell bei FHD/UHD und vollem Optionsgedöns. 

Auch wäre der momentan populäre gebrauchte 6 Core-Xeon für LGA1366 einen Test wert, speziell in Hinblick, ob man nun doch für mind. 750€ für X99 aufrüsten sollte, oder ob die Leistungseinbußen im Vergleich eher gering sind. Phil´s Aufrüstgelüste zum 5820 würden da (erneut) einen guten Vergleich abgeben.


----------



## Pyrodactil (14. März 2015)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Im Heft 4/15 hat mich besonders der Artikel "Multi GPU im Praxischeck" interessiert Ich hätte mir jedoch einen deutlich erweiterten Umfang gewünscht. Zum Stromverbrauch wurde bspw. gar nichts erwähnt. Diesbezüglich wären dann auch Undervolting, Stromersparnis, Kühlung (da besonders 3-Way Sli mit Referenz gegen Custom Design interessant, da Letzteres von vielen zumindest in Single oder 2-Wege Konfiguration vorgezogen wird), sowie die FPS in Verbindung mit älteren Plattformen X58/X79 sehr interessant. Speziell bei FHD/UHD und vollem Optionsgedöns.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich denke für die meisten wie auch mich ist der bekannte exorbitante Stromverbrauch ab 2- Way SLI absolut egal, & Undervolting ist diesbezüglich absolut sinn frei. Ich musste damals beim Kumpel seine 2x 580er Over Volten damit es keine Gamefreezes mehr gab. Bei meinen früheren zwei 680ern hat ein 850W Netzteil gedümpelt & reicht bestimmt noch für die mittlerweile sparsameren Karten aus.
> & wie Du bestimmt gelesen hast hat das PCGH-Team zwei Netzteile für Quad-SLI verklipst.


----------



## Fatal Justice (14. März 2015)

@Pyrodactyl
Es gibt ja viele Bereiche, wo jeder die Dinge anders handhabt. Hier gab es ja einen Test von  bis zu vier Karten und dort wären solche Themen, wie genannt, sicherlich trotzdem interessant. Aus der Stromaufnahme resultieren ja höhere thermische Anforderungen mit Problemen u.a.  bei der Lautstärke (bei 2-3 Karten). Meine alten Karten habe ich im Übrigen stabil seit über 5 Jahren in Betrieb und unter 3D extra von 1,125Volt auf 1,05V gesenkt (und 99Mhz übertaktet) mit einer Ersparnis von über 30W pro Karte. Der PC verbraucht so unter Last keine 500W mehr aus der Dose.


----------



## MiMG (17. März 2015)

Hallo,
bin neu hier. Hab mir erstmals die PCGH gekauft als sie vor 1 - 2 Wochen als Digitalausgabe im Angebot war.

Was mir ein wenig negativ aufgefallen ist, ist dass bei dem Grafikkartentest die R9 285 etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt wurde.
Als Vergleichspreis wurden da ca. 280 € genannt, obwohl es die meisten Modelle schon für etwa 200 € gibt.
Dass es die kompakte Ausführung einer 285 war weiß ich, aber trotzdem finde ich, ist sie schlechter weggekommen als sie wirklich ist.

Außerdem versteh ich nicht so recht, wie eine so teuere Grafikkarte P/L-Sieger werden kann (glaube die 870 ist es geworden). Dann müsste die ja fast doppelt so schnell, wie eine R9 280 sein (hab die genauen Werte nicht mehr im Kopf).

Ansonsten hat mir der Grafikkarten-Test gut gefallen. Muss nochmal einige Dinge nachlesen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. März 2015)

Ahoi,

die R9 285 haben wir bis auf die ITX-Version ausgeklammert, da sie in fast jeder Hinsicht ein schlechterer Deal ist als die aufgeführten R9-280-Karten. Letztere bieten 3 GiByte Speicher und ein höheres OC-Potenzial - Vorteile, die in modernen Spielen immer etwas bringen. Die R9 285 kostet idR mehr Geld (ab 200 Euro; R9 280 ab 180), bietet nur 2 GiB und ist etwas langsamer, daher raten wir noch davon ab. Die ITX-Version von Sapphire ist im Test vertreten und interessant, weil sie die schnellste ITX-Radeon ist - aber auch mit Abstand die teuerste. Aber das steht eigentlich alles haarklein im Fließtext.  Übrigens: 280 Euro haben wir für die R9 285 nirgends genannt, da bin ich ganz sicher. Woher hast du das?

Thema Preistipps: Schnelle Grafikkarten liefern traditionell ein schlechteres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als langsame. Trotzdem kann ein schnelles Produkt sich von vergleichbaren absetzen, wenn es beispielsweise 20 Euro günstiger ist als andere und trotzdem ähnlich gut. Daher unterscheiden wir auch zwischen Spar-Tipp und Preis-Leistungs-Tipp. Siehe dazu Seite 119 in der PCGH 04/2015. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Xanten (29. März 2015)

Meine Frage: quo vadis?
Als begeisterter Leser haben sich letzte Zeit doch einige Fragen aufgeworfen. Wieso "bewerbt" ihr so intensiv Intel/Nvidia-Produkte? Mag ja sein, das diese besser als ihre AMD-Pedants sind, aber auf keinen Fall günstiger. Wie im Fall "GTX 970" verstört die Geheimniskrämerei, was mich zur nächsten Frage führt. Ein so hochqualifiziertes Team übersieht den "RAM-Bug" einer 970er? Kaum zu glauben! Nur weil Firmen wie Intel/Nvidia von der Fachpresse so hofiert werden, können diese sich Dinge herausnehmen, welche bei anderen Firmen gnadenlos abgestraft würden. Wieso werde Mantle & Co. nicht mehr hervorgehoben? Allein die Idee und Umsetzung einer "offen" progammierbaren API ist ein riesiger Schritt in DIE richtige Richtung in unserer Welt der "Industriegeheimnisse". Bei Intel/Nvidia ist davon wirklich nicht viel zu sehen. Auch wird der Stromverbrauch/Energieeffizienz meines Erachtens zu hoch bewertet. Sicher ist es eine wichtige und zukunftsweisende Technologie, aber damit AMD "tot zu reiten", verstehe ich nicht. Selbst wenn eine GTX 980 50 Watt/h weniger verbraucht, als eine Radeon R 9 290X, sind das in 20h ein kw. 1 kw/h kostet ca. € 0,23. Und wir reden hier von einem Verbrauch unter Volllast! Außerdem legen die meisten Gamer auf andere Dinge mehr Wert, als Stromsparen  Bitte berichtet etwas ausgewogener, denn bei Intel/Nvidia ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Siehe u.a. Bit-Flips bei Intel-Prozessoren. Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie viele "970-Umsteiger" es auf Grund eurer Artikel sind, um so den Einfluss genauer recherchieren zu können. Auffallend in diesem Zusammenhang ist auch das fast monopolitische Angebot großer "Elektronik-Fachmärkte" bei Desktop-PCs. Werden die vielleicht dafür bezahlt? Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt. Gute Gründe für mich, AMD mehr zu unterstützen, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Trotzdem bleibe ich euch weiterhin treu und möchte mich an dieser Stelle für Ansichten, Einsichten und Anregungen herzlich bedanken.

mfG
Xanten

ASRock FX 990 Extreme4/FX 8350 4.4 Ghz KompWaKü Tt+ 2x aerocool DS 120white/16Gb Ripjaws X/Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3Gb OC 1.1Ghz/2x  SSD Samsung 840 pro 250Gb+HDD Samsung 1Tb/Superflower 650 Watt 80+Bronze/Colossus Window


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2015)

Ahoi!

Hach ja. Unser Online-CMS beherbergt eine frische Kolumne meinerseits, die sich des Themas "Ihr testet ja nur Nvidia" annimmt. Die ist aber noch nicht live, daher müssen wir's hier machen. 

Zunächst: Du schreibst, dass wir Nvidia "bewerben" und "hofieren". Da kommt in mir sofort die Frage auf, ob du die PCGH 04, in der es hier ja geht, wirklich aufmerksam gelesen hast. Denn eigentlich empfehlen wir an vielen Ecken AMD-Grafikkarten und kritisieren Nvidia wegen fragwürdigen Verhaltens. Hoffentlich muss ich dir jetzt keine Zitate und Seitenangaben raussuchen, denn das wäre viel. Schau einfach nochmal rein.  Aber machen wir erst mal weiter im Text.



Xanten schrieb:


> Wie im Fall "GTX 970" verstört die Geheimniskrämerei, was mich zur nächsten Frage führt. Ein so hochqualifiziertes Team übersieht den "RAM-Bug" einer 970er? Kaum zu glauben!



Alle haben es übersehen. Die Weltpresse. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass niemand Zeit und Manpower investiert ohne dass es einen konkreten Verdacht gibt. Füllratentests und normale Benchmarks mit zeitgenössischer Software haben bei der GTX 970 keine Auffälligkeiten gegenüber der GTX 980 aufgetan. Klar, sie war/ist langsamer, aber das ist ein erwartetes Verhalten. Da wir das Thema schon oft an verschiedenen Stellen durchgekaut haben, schau dir am besten noch diesen weitergehenden Artikel an: Die Speicherproblematik der GTX 970 - Warum blieb sie so lange im Verborgenen?



Xanten schrieb:


> Wieso werde Mantle & Co. nicht mehr hervorgehoben? Allein die Idee und Umsetzung einer "offen" progammierbaren API ist ein riesiger Schritt in DIE richtige Richtung in unserer Welt der "Industriegeheimnisse".



Was vermisst du denn konkret? Zu Mantle hatten wir unzählige Beiträge und jedes Spiel, das Mantle unterstützt, bekam die nötige Aufmerksamkeit. Zugegeben, Spielethemen behandeln wir Online öfter als im Heft, hier testen wir fast jedes "große" Spiel.



Xanten schrieb:


> Auch wird der Stromverbrauch/Energieeffizienz meines Erachtens zu hoch bewertet. Sicher ist es eine wichtige und zukunftsweisende Technologie, aber damit AMD "tot zu reiten", verstehe ich nicht. Selbst wenn eine GTX 980 50 Watt/h weniger verbraucht, als eine Radeon R 9 290X, sind das in 20h ein kw. 1 kw/h kostet ca. € 0,23. Und wir reden hier von einem Verbrauch unter Volllast! Außerdem legen die meisten Gamer auf andere Dinge mehr Wert, als Stromsparen



Wir erwähnen die Leistungsaufnahme in unseren Tests natürlich, diese Information gehört in einen ordentlichen Grafikkartentest des 21. Jahrhunderts genauso wie die Abbildung der Leistung. Was der Einzelne daraus macht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Natürlich fließt die Leistungsaufnahme auch zu einem Teil in die Endnote ein (betrifft nur Marktübersichten, keine Referenztests), verhagelt aber keiner schnellen Karte die Party. Das Problem bei aktuellen AMD-Karten, die sowohl schnell als auch preiswert sind, ist, dass die Abwärme mehr oder minder zu einer einer hohen Lautheit des Kühlsystems führt. Auch das machen die GTX-900-Modelle besser. Daher bitte ich dich, das Ganze etwas detaillierter zu betrachten und nicht global zu sagen, dass wir Radeons schlecht bewerten. Ich kann dir versichern, dass das nicht so ist.



Xanten schrieb:


> Bitte berichtet etwas ausgewogener, denn bei Intel/Nvidia ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Siehe u.a. Bit-Flips bei Intel-Prozessoren. Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie viele "970-Umsteiger" es auf Grund eurer Artikel sind, um so den Einfluss genauer recherchieren zu können. Auffallend in diesem Zusammenhang ist auch das fast monopolitische Angebot großer "Elektronik-Fachmärkte" bei Desktop-PCs. Werden die vielleicht dafür bezahlt? Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt. Gute Gründe für mich, AMD mehr zu unterstützen, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Trotzdem bleibe ich euch weiterhin treu und möchte mich an dieser Stelle für Ansichten, Einsichten und Anregungen herzlich bedanken.



Hier könnte ich nun prima auf meine Kolumne verweisen, aber dafür ist es noch zu früh. In der Kürze: Wir berichten derzeit verstärkt über Intel und Nvidia, weil AMD im stillen Kämmerlein tüftelt, aber leider keine neuen Produkte auf den Markt bringt. Ehrlich, uns wär's auch lieber, wenn das anders wäre. Ist es aber nicht. Insofern können wir aber nicht ausgewogen berichten. Sollen wir wegen AMDs Schweigen die neuen Intel- und Nvidia-Produkte verschweigen? Du fändest es gut, wenn wir AMD unterstützen - aber genau das wäre ja nicht mehr objektiv. Auch PCGH-intern ist die Vorfreude auf neue AMD-Produkte natürlich groß, aber das dauert noch etwas. Übrigens: In der PCGH 05 (die neue) testen wir groß AMDs Freesync - etwas für dich?

Ich hoffe, das Statement hilft dir schon etwas weiter und dass du weiterhin Freude an unseren Erzeugnissen hast. Sollte es irgendwo drücken, kannst du das natürlich weiterhin hier kundtun, mit uns kann man ja reden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Xanten (29. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die prompte und ausführliche Stellungnahme. In einigen Dingen kann ich der Argumantation durchaus folgen. Das "hofieren" bezog sich nicht ausschließlich auf PCGH( sogar euch betreffend eher in sehr geringem Maße. Ein Grund, warum ich die Zeitschrift abonniert habe), sondern auf andere Publisher. Die Lautheit der Radeonkarten ist in der Tat ein verbreitetes Promblem, aber es gibt Anbieter, welche es auch besser machen(von euch lobend erwähnt ). Das ihr bei dem 970-Problem nicht alleine dasteht und dafür auch keine Verantwortung tragt, ist mir klar, aber ihr seit sonst über das normale Maß hinaus so gründlich. Selbstverständlich hättet ihr es eh nicht ändern können. ICH werde weiter AMD unterstützen. IHR solltet das natürlich auf keinen Fall machen, denn wo bleibt dann die objektive Berichterstattung. Freesync ja, aber erst mal abwarten. Eher würde mich VSR interessieren, aber leider funktioniert das bis jetzt mit einer HD7950 nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann mit einem Bios-Flash? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Hab die 5.2015 schon gelesen und hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Macht bitte weiter so und folgt nicht dem Mainstream, das machen andere schon genug.

MfG
Christian


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2015)

Leider muss ich das Thema Vollversion nochmal aufnehmen:
Runaway ist für mich vollkommen unspielbar. Wenn ich eine Auflösung unter meiner nativen auswähle bekomme ich ein schwarzes Bild. Wenn ich die native Auflösung wähle sehe ich zwar was (mit fettem schwarzem Rahmen), dafür wird aber die Maus nicht richtig skaliert und der Mauscoursor flickert zwischen echter Cursorposition und der die das Spiel ausließt. Zu Ersterem finde ich uralte Foreneinträge mit dem gleichen Problem aber kein Lösung, zu Letzterem gar nichts(könnte aber an den zusätzlichen Monitoren hängen, müsst ich noch testen).


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Was ich ml wieder super fand war die Geschichte mit den Bios Mods für Geforce. Vielleicht kommt das bei mir auch wieder zum Einsatz.

Edit: Mist habe mich vertan. Falscher Thread.


----------

